# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  5V low noise barotaajs

## kaspich

troksnis A weighted ap 200nV [bez iipashas saspringshanas].

----------


## tornislv

Piedod par stulbu jautājumu, bet tev šādā shēmā nesanāk jamam paliela izejas pretestība? Kāda slodzes strāva paredzēta - no - līdz?

----------


## kaspich

slodze 0..0.7A

Zout = videeja. Bet, es apzinaati netiecos peec 0 izejas pretestiibas. Veel vairaak - shis nav sprieguma avots, bet gan taisiits kaa vadaams I avots, kuru vada sprieguma feedback.
Protams, aplikaacijas ir dazhaadas, bet shoreiz [taa kaa bija paredzeets hiend streamera FPGA un/vai clock un/vai DAC daljai, kas ir stabila slodze], izveeleejos tieshi ''maigaaku'' risinaajumu.
Tb, biezhi vien tie paarforseetie [ar 0 Zout] izejaa ir ar lielu infrazemo troksnju liimeni, jo [it iipashi, ja OPampu uzliek] pastiprinaajums ta mezhoniigs, reguleejosho trani moca uz urraa. Rezultaataa - nulle ieguvuma no taas mega atsekoshanas [jo U reference parasti ta skljiiba/greiza], bet troksnji - debesiis.

Preciizaak - kursh tad tos troksnjus vispaar meera?
ok, man ir 2 samopali AC mikrolietu meerishanai, bet.. kam tad veel ir?  ::

----------

